# Ls center dash compartment



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have one on my lt. and the button to open it has broken off. I tried to glue it but it didn't work. I looked at replacing the unit with a new one, and it's like $90 or so. I don't see why you couldn't switch it out. Good luck on it.


----------



## SilverBullet717 (Jul 28, 2015)

The only worry I have is the compartment not fitting because I've looked at the ones that come in the Lt's and noticed that it's shaped differently. I'll give it a shot if it doesn't work, then I'll bring the part back and give you guys an update.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

SilverBullet717 said:


> The only worry I have is the compartment not fitting because I've looked at the ones that come in the Lt's and noticed that it's shaped differently. I'll give it a shot if it doesn't work, then I'll bring the part back and give you guys an update.


I use it for gas receipts and a parking pass. That's about all it's good for because as you said, it gets hot, especially in the cold months when you have the heater running on defrost.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

SilverBullet717 said:


> Hey guys, I have recently thought about switching the center dash compartment (the tray thingy) that comes in the Ls to the enclosed one that comes on the Lt.


*SilverBullet*,
Good luck with the tray swap. When all's said and done I'd be happy to take the LS tray off your hands. Shoot me a PM when it suits. Thanks.
- -
Ulysses


----------



## SilverBullet717 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ulysses, I'll be sure to let you know if this swap does go according to plan and I'll be sure to sell you the tray.


----------



## SilverBullet717 (Jul 28, 2015)

Well guys I got my dash compartment today and I have to say it looks great. The old one came out and the new one went right in. After a little Nuvinyl it looks great, now I just have to find something to put in it.


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

Since you had the tray out, did you notice how much space is under the tray in the dash? Was wondering if the tray could be modified to be deeper by cutting out the bottom and fabbing something up. Looking for a discreet place I could lock up a firearm for places I can't carry


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SilverBullet717 (Jul 28, 2015)

There's not a whole lot of room under the tray but I feel like if you cut the bottom of the tray out (assuming you have the same one that is in the picture) you could fabricate something to hold a firearm secure so it doesn't slide around and stays put once the lid is closed.







This is what it looks like under the tray, I guess there isn't a whole lot of room under this because the head unit and other things are right below this but there's enough room for a carry firearm.


----------



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey SilverBullet717, how much did you pay for the new dash compartment? Where did you get it from?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like the speaker barely fits in there. I only have gas receipts, notepads and pens in there. EZ Pass also fits in there. Don't ever put Hershey Kisses or a candy bar in there, think the reason has already been said a few times. I originally had my GoPhone in there but winter time it['s too hot. May be the reason the compartment got deleted in 2015 for the speaker grille blanks.


----------



## jjducky (Oct 22, 2013)

I keep a tire gauge and a eyeglass cloth in mine. Not much else would fit that wouldn't warp or melt.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a 2012 LT with the covered dash compartment, I would prefer the LS open one. Had mine out a few years ago and drilled a small hole in it to run a wire for my GPS, but I'm wanting a bigger screen and it will not fit with the lid in the way now. Anyone know the part number for the open LS compartment? Anyone in or near Wisconsin and want to trade?(remember mine has a small hole drilled inside but could easily be filled/plugged).


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I have a 2012 LT with the covered dash compartment ... Had mine out a few years ago and drilled a small hole in it to run a wire for my GPS, but I'm wanting a bigger screen and it will not fit with the lid in the way now.



click image to enlarge​
*spaced*,

That's a handsome installation and similar if not identical to how I originally envisioned mounting my 5" Garmin nüvi in my 2014 Cruze RS. What I desired to do was cobble together a custom mount so the GPS could be folded backward into the recessed dashtop compartment and the lid closed when the unit was not in use. As I believe you've done, the 12-volt power would have come up through the hole with a modified Garmin power cable, everything all neat and tidy as in factory engineered. Bringing up the GPS for use would simply have incorporated the reverse procedure where one would flip up the cubby's lid and manually fold the navigation device into the upright position, ready for use. Problem was the compartment was too shallow to accommodate the 5" screen and probably also too small and shallow to have even worked with the 4.3" display unit.

What size unit is depicted in your Cruze?

~ ~ ~
Ulysses


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

UlyssesSG said:


> What size unit is depicted in your Cruze?


That's a Garmin 50LM, so a 5in screen. I used a Garmin beanbag mount, height is about perfect and it never moves. Power cable runs through my dash to the rear unused power outlet, that way it turns on and shuts off with the car. When not in use I unplug it and move the entire mount and GPS to the rear seat floor(out of sight) and close the lid.

EDIT: I should add that this mount location works great, but does block the drivers and passengers view of last minute deer that jump up in front of you(for the driver it would be passenger side ditch deer, the opposite for the passenger). I'm going to be trying a CD slot mount at some point soon because of this.


----------



## SilverBullet717 (Jul 28, 2015)

cruzeman48 said:


> Hey SilverBullet717, how much did you pay for the new dash compartment? Where did you get it from?


I payed $40 for mine off Ebay. Got it out of a totaled cruze. Totally beats the $90 or so the Stealership wanted for it.


----------



## SilverBullet717 (Jul 28, 2015)

UlyssesSG, I sent you a PM about selling my tray.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice place to store a couple of bucks when driving on I-90 where Wisconsin's freeway is changed to Illinois tollway. But according to our state government, Wisconsin's freeway may also become a tollway. So would need a larger tray to store even more cash. 

Didn't have to fool with cash in Italy, could use my credit card.


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

Get an ipass. Not only is it easier, tolls are cheaper


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SilverBullet717 (Jul 28, 2015)

I love my I-Pass, it's great to not have to worry about changed and getting over to go through the toll booth.


----------

